# Seriously in need of friends who know what Im going through!



## 19490 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I feel that my friends help but not when Im having a bad day! Honestly not until I came here did I realize how many of us there were! Just kind of looking for someone I can E-mail no matter what age and that can just help me by letting me know Im not alone and theyre here to talk. Sometimes I feel thats all someone needs with our problem! So let me know if youd like to become my special helpful IBS friend!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI wouldn't mind helping you out at all. Do you have msn? If so i can pm you my address and you can email whenever you feel you need to, or talk to me if we're online at the same time.I know what you mean about the site, before i found it i felt pretty alone on helping myself but now i've joined the site and found others to have it aswell i'm happier telling people my problems and generally being more open and also taking people's advice on what worked for them is really great!


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am here if you need me! I'm 25 and have had IBS since I was 19, although sometimes I think I had it longer than that and just didn't know it! Anyways, send me a private message or you can leave me a note on my blog.







-Nicole


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

hey whats upim also in need of friends who UNDERSTAND me...im up in california, too. around san francisco. well, just know that if you ever want someone to talk to, email me, ok. im more than open to talking to anyone. we can cry together and try to find ways to go around ibs. ok????hope to hear from you soon


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I hear ya !Alot of people just don't understand ... they think we're mental.







Substance abusers get more compassion and understanding and that "illness" is self-inflicted ! I'm new to the forum and have found it quite helpful just in the past week. A FRIEND IN PA


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heya jims1963I know it's frustrating that us people with ibs are seen as a bit of a joke to people who don't undertsand. But with substance abusers, although it's self inflicted, could die from it and are very emotionally scarred, my friend cuts herself which is self inflicted but right now what she needs is a lot of support before she really hurts herself, people with those sorts of problems are probably wors off because they feel they need to do what ever they're doing to feel good and it is so hard for them to stop. With ibs it isn't really life threatening no matter how embarrasing so i can kinda see others points of view on that one


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I guess you could take that statement that way - but that is not how I meant it. I know from experience how difficult emotional/addictive problems can be. I meant it more as a statement on society - how it is more accepted and sadly sometimes glamorous (look at the press Britney and Anna Nicole are getting )to be an addict than it is to have digestive problems. Poop is more taboo in public than drugs !No disrespect meant. Sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

No probzYeah i do get your frustration, it's just that self inflicted problemns are often much more hazardous.Lol i'd hardly see britney spear's problem glamourous. Myself i think she shaved her head because she hasn't made front newqs in a while, but then again she must be mental to be famous anyway so yeah lol.


----------



## 23055 (Sep 20, 2006)

hi my 16 yr old has this also she also need a friend to support her please sierrasmommasbaby###yahoo.com free feel to add me to your mesenger


----------



## 15004 (Mar 13, 2007)

I would also like to hear from any of you who would like to talk about ibs or anything else


----------

